
Chris Messina: Why Silicon Valley Is All Wrong about Amazon’s Echo Show - mgiannopoulos
https://medium.com/chris-messina/amazon-echo-show-354b93b448b5
======
mgiannopoulos
Interesting quote >> If Apple is a fashion brand that makes jewelry that
connects to the internet, then Amazon is a meta-merchant that inverts the
retail model by integrating the point of sale into your life. These two
approaches determine how each company will spend the next decade, setting up a
cultural dichotomy of epic proportions <<

